# Tint Loophole...?



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a hatchback, so I tinted the 3rd row window 5%, which should be legal. I'll be printing up the law, keeping it in my glovebox, so when an officer that questions the 5% tint can be informed on this. Under MA state law it states:



> .....thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the *right and left of the operator's seat*, the side windows immediately to the rear of the* operator's seat and the front passenger seat *or on the rear window if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle.


So am I breaking the law? Would a cop be offended if I had the law printed and showed him? My car is black, the interior is black, windows 35%, making it look highly illegal and even more so with the 5% in the hatch windows.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

2term8r said:


> I have a hatchback, so I tinted the 3rd row window 5%, which should be legal. I'll be printing up the law, keeping it in my glovebox, so when an officer that questions the 5% tint can be informed on this. Under MA state law it states:
> 
> So am I breaking the law? Would a cop be offended if I had the law printed and showed him? My car is black, the interior is black, windows 35%, making it look highly illegal and even more so with the 5% in the hatch windows.


Yes you are breaking the law. If you get pulled over, you'd better turn on your interior and roll down all the windows before the officer gets to you. If you print out the law and showed it to ME... I wouldn't be offended at all. As long as you arent offended by a $250.00 fine.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it on the ol' Subaru or the Mazda?

Heh heh....

2term8r - Google Search=


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Tint them all who cares. Then when we cite you, and you appeal you can explain the law to the judge as well. I am sure he would love to be educated in such matters.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't forget the $25 bucks to appeal too!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Get a letter from your doctor saying you're an ALBINO...hahahaha


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

:L:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> explain the law to the judge as well. I am sure he would love to be educated in such matters.


 And when you do, punctuate your sentences with wild gesticulations and profanities. It helps get your point across as some judges are retards.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

...don't forget an extra copy for the Judge to read too.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey douchebag how about you drive by your local state police barracks and ask one of the fine troopers to come out and check your windows. Tell him that you have found a way around the law and see if you don't leave with a nice fat ticket. I will gladly be that trooper.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you install a fart can muffler on your little hatchback as well so you can "appear" to sound like a real car? LOL


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

BRION24 said:


> Hey douchebag how about you drive by your local state police barracks and ask one of the fine troopers to come out and check your windows. Tell him that you have found a way around the law and see if you don't leave with a nice fat ticket. I will gladly be that trooper.


To add to that, ask the Trooper to put his hat on before he comes outside to check the window tint....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahaha



foxy85 said:


> to add to that, ask the trooper to put his hat on before he comes outside to check the window tint....


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> . . . . some judges are retards.


It's true, some judges are retards, especially the liberal moonbats who were appointed by the Democrats in this pitiful state.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Why would you put an almost opaque tint on JUST the third row of seating anyway? I bet it looks incredibly stupid next to windows that are at 35%. Stop trying to find a "loop-hole" and just follow the 35% rule. If, or should I say when you are stopped AND ticketed, don't say we didn't warn you.


Actually it looks good.



LawMan3 said:


> lol nice work dnorth


LOL wow we knows how to use google, good work dnorth! AMAZING!



Wolfman said:


> Tinting the 3rd row window of a hatchback? So many places to start...
> 
> Save your money, go to school and get a real job, a real car and move out of Mom's basement.


Way to flame someone's first post. You really do represent most cops well. Real job? Have one. Mom's basement? My parents are both dead you douche bag.



BRION24 said:


> Hey douchebag how about you drive by your local state police barracks and ask one of the fine troopers to come out and check your windows. Tell him that you have found a way around the law and see if you don't leave with a nice fat ticket. I will gladly be that trooper.


Working next to a state police barracks and directly with them at times, I asked a few officers and not one could give me a direct answer.



Sam1974 said:


> Did you install a fart can muffler on your little hatchback as well so you can "appear" to sound like a real car? LOL


Please define a "real" car, your definition will be extremely subjective. Another flamer in this thread?

Can we please get back to the legitimate question I asked?

The law CLEARLY states 3 positions that you can put 35% tint. Am I wrong? Does it say anything about 3rd row windows?












> .....thirty-five per cent or a visible light transmittance of not less than thirty-five per cent on the side windows immediately adjacent to the *right and left of the operator's seat*, the side windows immediately to the rear of the* operator's seat and the front passenger seat *or on the rear window if the vehicle is equipped with two outside mirrors, one on each side, adjusted so that the driver has a clear view of the highway behind the vehicle.


3 places required to have 35% (I did not include the 6" windshield tint)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Well Mr two post wonder it did not take you long
to earn a vacation,see you in two weeks and if the
attitude does not change it will be permanent.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

2term8r said:


> Actually it looks good.


You're a tool. And, noone cares about you.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> You're a tool. And, noone cares about you.


I'm sure his boyfriend loves the tint. It makes what is going on in the rear of the hatchback at the local rest stop that much more difficult to see.


----------

